#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  How to Cancel or Change Your TOEFL iBT® Test Registration

## amos.0119

The following are the rules or procedure to cancel or change TOEFL iBT® Test Registration.


While cancelling or making changes it should be noted that Refunds will not be provided:
a. if the proper registration procedures were not followed
b. if the required identification was not presented at the test center


You will need to complete the following steps up to four full days before your test date. For example, if your test is on Saturday, you must reschedule or cancel by Tuesday. 


The fee to reschedule is US$60 and must be paid before you can register for a new date.It should be noted that cancellation or rescheduling TOEFL iBT® Test Registration by mail, email 
or at the test center is not allowed. You will need to follow one of the following steps:


1. Online: Log in to your TOEFL iBT® account, click "View Order(s)" on your home page, then click "Modify" or "Cancel" on the Order Summary page.


2. By phone: Provide your registration number and full name used when you registered. In the United States, U.S. Territories or Canada: call 1-443-751-4862 or 1-800-468-6335. All other 
locations, contact your Regional Registration Center.


*Refund Process:*
If you cancel your registration before the four-day deadline, you will be refunded half of the original test fee you paid. No refunds are given for other services.


Refunds are given in U.S. dollars and include taxes as applicable. Cash refunds are not available.


1. If you paid by credit/debit card or e-check, the refund will be credited to the original credit/debit card or bank account you used to pay.


2. If you paid by personal check drawn on a U.S. domestic bank, allow eight weeks for processing. 
If payment was made in non-U.S. funds drawn on a bank outside the U.S., allow 12 weeks.


Note: If you are taking the test in Korea, see the specific refund policy for test takers in Korea.





  Similar Threads: How to Get free Material for TOEFL iBT® test Document Requirements for TOEFL iBT® Test Registration How to Register TOEFL iBT® Test Important Information for TOEFL iBT® Test Test Dates and Registration Deadlines TOEFL iBT® Test

----------

